# Coupon code available for the PS3 Jailbreaker!



## Costello (Nov 4, 2010)

As seen here:
http://shoptemp.com/news/63/New-USB-device-available.html



			
				ShopTemp.com said:
			
		

> Dear visitors,
> we are happy to announce that a new programmable USB device has been made available for as little as $19.90!
> Click here to view the product.
> 
> ...



ShopTemp are offering a new PS jailbreaker. For more security it's not called "PS Jailbreaker" anymore, nor does it bear a label or packaging (should be safe for customs inspection). It's a fully upgradable chip, the flashing tool is provided.

The good part about it? Theres a discount for Tempers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Use this code: *USBDEV* to get $5 discount, taking the price from about $20 to $15
(note that its $30 cheaper than the original one they were selling... $45 lol)


----------



## Rydian (Nov 4, 2010)

Awesome, I was wondering if you were going to go with a non-branded one.


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 4, 2010)

Interesting, I wonder if it can be used for anything other than jail breaking though, a programmable board might be useful for...something?


----------



## Rydian (Nov 4, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Interesting, I wonder if it can be used for anything other than jail breaking though, a programmable board might be useful for...something?


All the shit people were using blackcats and teensy boards for before the PS3 jailbreak.


----------



## playallday (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't mean to be a bitch, but DX sells a upgradeable PS3 Jailbreaker for like $8...


----------

